# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Las lluvias arrasan la sierra de Río y causan al menos 335 muertos

## Luján

Noticia en ElMundo.es: http://www.elmundo.es/america/2011/0...294843824.html




> Las fuertes lluvias que en la madrugada del miércoles azotaron tres ciudades de la región serrana de Río de Janeiro han causado *al menos 335 muertos*,  según Globo News. Entre los desaparecidos se encuentran tres bomberos  que fueron sepultados mientras intentaban rescatar víctimas en el  municipio de Nova Friburgo, unos 160 kilómetros al noreste de la capital  del estado.
>  La localidad más castigada es *Teresópolis*, donde el  temporal se ha cobrado al menos 130 vidas y ha obligado a desalojar de  sus casas en torno a 2.000 personas. Varios barrios han quedado aislados  y la ciudad permanece *sin energía eléctrica*, hasta el  punto de que el alcalde, Jorge Mário Sedlacek, tuvo que comenzar a la  luz de las velas la reunión con sus secretarios desde las cuatro de la  madrugada.
>  "Es la mayor catástrofe de la historia del municipio", aseguró Sedlacek en una entrevista a una emisora local de TV Globo.
>  Del gabinete de crisis encabezado por el alcalde saldrá un informe de  daños y necesidades para pedir ayuda al gobernador de Río, Sérgio  Cabral, quien se encuentra fuera de Brasil y visitará este jueves la  región montañosa. Por el momento, el Ayuntamiento ha decidido decretar  el *estado de calamidad pública* ante una situación que el secretario de Turismo, José Alexandre de Almeida, ha descrito como "caótica".
> *Barrios incomunicados*
> 
> Teresópolis, desde el aire. | AP
> 
> 
> ...


Más noticias sobre el suceso: http://news.google.es/news/story?pz=...h8KpmiHxmQaWLM

----------


## REEGE

Ya son 470 los muertos por las lluvias en Río de Janeiro (Brasil)
BRASILIA, 14 Ene. (EUROPA PRESS) -  

El balance de muertos por las lluvias torrenciales caídas sobre el estado de Río de Janeiro, en el sureste de Brasil, ha ascendido a 470, no obstante, esta cifra podría subir aún más porque corresponde solo al número de cuerpos identificados, según informó el Instituto de Medicina Legal. Además, hay 10.680 desalojados y unas 4.750 personas que se han quedado sin vivienda. 

   Por ciudades, la más afectada es Nova Friburgo, donde han perecido 214 personas, hay 3.220 desalojadas y 1.970 cuyas casas están derruidas. En Teresópolis, el balance es de 208 víctimas mortales, 960 evacuados y 1.280 personas sin hogar. En Itaipava y Petrópolis la cifra de fallecidos es la misma, 35, aunque en esta última ciudad los desplazados ascienden a 6.500 y las viviendas destruidas a 1.500. Más discreta es la cifra de Sumidouro, con 13 muertos. 

   En este contexto, el ministro de Justicia, José Eduardo Cardozo, ha anunciado que en las próximas horas un contingente con 250 hombres, así como varias ambulancias y helicópteros de la Fuerza Nacional llegarán a Río de Janeiro para agilizar las tareas de rescate, sobre todo en la Región Serrana, donde miles de personas permanecen aisladas.

   "Toda la solidaridad debe ser prestada al Gobierno de Río y a la población del estado. Tenemos que sumar todos los esfuerzos del Gobierno federal y del Gobierno estatal para que juntos podamos atenuar los efectos de esta situación", dijo Cardozo en declaraciones recogidas por el diario 'O Globo'.

   De forma paralela, equipos de Cruz Roja Internacional se han desplazado hasta las ciudades afectadas para proporcionar alimentos y otros productos básicos a la población, así como atención médica. En Teresópolis, la jefa del equipo médico, Claudia Miguel Coelho, ha indicado que se está suministrando la vacuna contra el tétanos de forma preventiva.

   Para paliar la emergencia, la presidenta, Dilma Rousseff, ha autorizado la entrega de 780 millones de reales a los municipios más perjudicados. Del total, 700 millones (318 millones) irán a parar a la Secretaría Nacional de Defensa Civil --600 (272) para labores de emergencia y 100 (45) para prevención-- y los 80 (36) restantes al Ministerio de Transportes, para rehabilitar las vías destruidas.

Fuente: Europapress.es

----------


## REEGE

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/...l/987091.shtml

Una pena lo de el animal, que se le cae en el último momento...

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/12/2011...e-f7357b7.html

¡Que desastres más dramáticos chicos!

----------


## Matraco

Esto no deja de subir:



> Suben a 506 las víctimas por las lluvias en el estado de Río de Janeiro
> http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...sp?pkid=639117

----------


## REEGE

Temen una epidemia en Brasil mientras sube el número de muertos. hace 3 horas 58 mins


Las lluvias que devastaron una región montañosa de Rio de Janeiro han causado al menos 611 muertos, dijo el domingo la agencia de Defensa Civil de Brasil, mientras se esperan más tormentas y posibles brotes de enfermedades que dificultarán las operaciones de rescate. 

Mejora el tiempo en Brasil tras aludes que dejaron 626 muertos
El Ejército brasileño se suma al rescate entre nuevas alertas de lluvia en Río
El canciller brasileño llegará a Paraguay para coordinar una visita de Rousseff

Cerca de cinco días después de que las lluvias desataran inundaciones y grandes deslaves en uno de los peores desastres naturales vistos en Brasil, la cifra de muertos sigue creciendo fuertemente mientras los rescatistas llegan a más áreas y excavan buscando cuerpos enterrados por los ríos de lodo.

Las imágenes de televisión mostraron a los servicios de rescate buscando personas bajo túmulos de escombros, una tarea difícil a causa de las nuevas lluvias del sábado y los pronósticos de más precipitaciones el domingo.

El periódico O Globo publicó que el Ejército había ayudado en el rescate de 110 familias en áreas aisladas en Teresópolis, donde 263 personas han muerto, pero las víctimas reclaman cada vez más ante lo que perciben como una falta de ayuda gubernamental para distribuir bienes básicos y encontrar cuerpos.

Aunque las donaciones de alimentos, agua y comida llegan de otras partes del país, muchas personas en zonas remotas carecían de suministros básicos.

"¿Qué se puede sentir en un momento como este? Vacío", dijo el hijo de un dueño de una granja al canal televisivo Globo News, cerca de los escombros que había en la antigua propiedad familiar.

La extensión de los daños representan un desafío para Dilma Rousseff, la nueva presidenta de Brasil, y expuso grandes fallos en la planificación para emergencias y prevención de desastres en un país que aspira a obtener el estatus de nación desarrollada en los próximos años.

Rousseff visitó la región el jueves y prometió un rápido esfuerzo de socorro, pero aún debe centrarse en algunas de las áreas más afectadas. La molestia de los supervivientes hasta el momento se ha dirigido principalmente al Estado y las autoridades locales.

El Gobierno federal destinó 780 millones de reales (unos 347 millones de euros) en ayuda de emergencia y Rousseff declaró tres días de duelo.

Autoridades sanitarias estatales advirtieron a la población sobre las enfermedades que podrían contraerse a través del agua de lluvia contaminada. La agencia de Defensa Civil también distribuyó vacunas contra el tétanos y la difteria, según su página electrónica.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2011...e-060abc3.html

Que milagros hace también la Naturaleza!!!

----------


## REEGE

Brasil.- El número de fallecidos por las lluvias en el estado de Río de Janeiro supera los 700.  

Más de 700 personas han muerto en el estado brasileño de Río de Janeiro, en el sureste del país, como consecuencia de las fuertes precipitaciones caídas en los últimos días en la zona, según nuevos datos difundidos este viernes por las autoridades de Defensa Civil.   


RÍO DE JANEIRO, 18 (EUROPA PRESS) Más de 700 personas han muerto en el estado brasileño de Río de Janeiro, en el sureste del país, como consecuencia de las fuertes precipitaciones caídas en los últimos días en la zona, según nuevos datos difundidos este viernes por las autoridades de Defensa Civil. Más de 21.500 personas han tenido que ser desalojados en siete municipios de la Región Serrana, mientras los equipos de rescate trata de localizar las decenas de cadáveres que habrían quedado sepultadas entre el lodo y los escombros, informa ´O Globo´. Según las cifras proporcionadas por Defensa Civil, al menos 335 personas han perdido la vida en la localidad de Nova Friburgo, en un balance al que también se sumarían algunas víctimas mortales registradas en Bom Jardin. Además, 285 personas perecieron en Teresópolis, la segunda ciudad con mayor número de víctimas, mientras que en Petrópolis los muertos han subido a 62. El alcalde de Río de Janeiro, Eduardo Paes, ha anunciado la instalación de sirenas en la región para alertar a los ciudadanos en caso de aguaceros potencialmente peligrosos. En total, las autoridades estiman instalar unas 60 a lo largo de las próximas semanas para prevenir tragedias como la que atraviesa el estado.

----------


## Salut

Uff... pobre gente  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Al menos 207 desaparecidos en las inundaciones de Brasil.
hace 1 hora 6 mins

Al menos 207 personas aún están desaparecidas después de los peores desprendimientos de tierras sufridos por Brasil en décadas, dijeron el miércoles autoridades, mientras que la cifra de fallecidos en la región montañosa llega a 727. 

La lista de desaparecidos facilitada por la oficina del fiscal del estado de Río de Janeiro -la primera estimación oficial del número de desaparecidos desde la catástrofe de la semana pasada- sugiere que la cifra total de fallecidos podría acercarse a 1.000.

Responsables locales en Teresópolis y Nova Friburgo, las ciudades más afectadas, estimaron que al menos 300 personas aún están desaparecidas. Se supone que muchas de ellas estarían enterradas por las avalanchas de lodo y agua que destruyeron cientos de casas.

"Hay familias que resultaron tan diezmadas que no quedó nadie para confirmar quién está desaparecido", dijo Roberto Botto, portavoz de la Agencia de la Defensa Civil en Nova Friburgo, donde murieron al menos 345 personas.

La cifra de fallecidos ha estado subiendo a diario mientras los equipos de rescate llegan a áreas aisladas y extraen más cadáveres de los escombros de barrios que fueron virtualmente arrasados por los deslaves e inundaciones tras lluvias torrenciales en el sudeste de Brasil.

Varios helicópteros del Ejército han estado realizando misiones a áreas remotas para recoger supervivientes y ayudarlos a recuperar cuerpos desde sus casas en ruinas. Se cree que cientos de personas aún están en áreas propensas a sufrir nuevos desprendimientos.

Algunos de ellos están aislados por carreteras y puentes destruidos, mientras que otros se rehúsan a abandonar sus casas por miedo a que sean saqueadas.

Las inundaciones y deslaves golpearon con tanta fuerza que la geografía de la región cambió profundamente, dijeron responsables.

"Los arroyos se convirtieron en ríos profundos y anchos. Hay un gran cambio geográfico; es como si las ciudades hubieran sido completamente refundadas", dijo Icaro Moreno, presidente de EMOP, una compañía de obras públicas del Gobierno.

"La gente en esas áreas montañosas no está tan segura como solían pensar", agregó.

El Gobierno federal prometió esta semana que establecerá un sistema nacional de alerta temprana que pudiera dar aviso a las comunidades sobre peligros naturales inminentes.

La política populista y la falta de planificación urbana en gran parte de Brasil han permitido la construcción de grandes barrios en áreas con alto riesgo de inundaciones y deslaves

----------

